# Intel 915GM mit 1280x1024 betreiben

## kaenguru

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hab ein Compaq nc6220 mit einer 

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

Grafikkarte.

Ich möchte diese Karte nun unter X mit einer Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 betreiben, bis vor einigen Wochen ist dies auch gegangen. 

Seit man unter Gentoo das Paket 855reolution nicht mehr im Portag findet und man dafür das 915resolution nehmen soll will das Laptop nur mehr in 1024x786 unter X laufen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen das ich die Auflösung wieder auf 1280x1024 setzen kann?

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Der neue intel treiber (2.x) braucht diese Krücke nicht mehr. Versuch doch einfach mal, ob es mit dem neuen treiber geht.

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo falsh49,

ich habe den Treiber x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.4.2-r1 installiert. Der denke ich sollte neu genug sein.

Weist du den wie man das genau einstellt ohne 915resolution?

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Normalerweise sollte das direkt funktionieren, aber ich denke der Monitor sendet falsche Daten. Versuch mal in der "device" Section

```

Option "DDC" "false"

```

Wenn das nichts hilft poste mal das xorg log, oder zumindest den intel device Teil.

Besonders interessant sind dabei die "EDID" Informationen, die der Monitor mit 'Option "DDC" "true"' sendet.

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo Flash49,

die Option heist "Option     "NoDDC" ", und die ist an.

Welchen teil aus dem Xorg.0.log willst du genau haben, die Datei ist lang ?

kaenguru

----------

## chilla

Wenn mein Notebok in die Dockingstation gelegt wird, geht der 1280x1024-TFT an. In der Xorg hab ich dafür diese einträge: (Für ne Intel 945GM)

```

 84 Section "Screen"

 85     Identifier  "Screen 1"

 86     Device      "i950"

 87     #Monitor     "LVDS"

 88     DefaultDepth 24

 89     Option "Xinerama" "on"

 90

 91     Subsection "Display"

 92         Depth       8

 93         Virtual     2560 2048

 94         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 95         ViewPort    0 0

 96     EndSubsection

 97     Subsection "Display"

 98         Depth       16

 99         Virtual     2560 2048

100         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

101         ViewPort    0 0

102     EndSubsection

103     Subsection "Display"

104         Virtual     2560 2048

105         Depth       24

106         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

107         ViewPort    0 0

108     EndSubsection

109 EndSection

```

ausserdem:

```

 73 Section "Device"

 74     Identifier  "i950"

 75     Driver      "intel"

 76     #Driver      "i810"

 77     Option      "monitor-VGA" "VGA"

 78     Option      "monitor-LVDS" "LVDS"

 79 #    VideoRam  2560000

 80 EndSection

```

----------

## 69719

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Intel_GMA#Manual_modesetting

----------

## rc

Zum dynamischen Setzen der Auflösung tut xrandr sehr gute dienste.

Habe hier xrandr so konfiguriert, dass es automatisch beim docken / undocken das externe Display de- / aktiviert usw..

Steht zwar auch schon in dem von escor angegebenen Link, allerdings etwas versteckt:

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo Zusammen  :Smile: 

keine der hier angesprochenen Lösungen hat mir weiter geholfen. Danke an die die sich Gedanken gemacht haben 

 :Shocked:   :Confused:  kaenguru   :Confused: 

----------

## flash49

Ich denke immer noch, das der Monitor Müll zurückgibt.

Leider habe ich gerade keine Ausgabe einer Intel GMA zur Hand, aber die Ausgabe von Xorg sollte ähnlich aussehen:

```

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 2b6  Serial#: 1213542964

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 24

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.653 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.607

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HS6P600609

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004c2db60234325548

(II) RADEON(0):         18110103803420a02a5ad1a7564b9b24

(II) RADEON(0):         135054bfef80a94081808140714f0101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) RADEON(0):         360006442100001a000000fd00384b1e

(II) RADEON(0):         5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0):         796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):         00485336503630303630390a202000b3

in RADEONProbeOutputModes

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 694

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1920x1200

```

Schau mal nach, was der Monitor zurück gibt, wenn überhaupt was zurück kommt. Such am besten in der Datei nach "EDID", dass ist die Abkürzung für die Monitor Informationen.

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49

also wenn das was unter EDID steht:

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):  00ffffffffffff003064005301010101

(II) intel(0):  310f0102801d15780abdad99554c8a26

(II) intel(0):  224e4f00000061400101010101010101

(II) intel(0):  01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) intel(0):  36001fd7100000180000000f00064202

(II) intel(0):  44010304072224030800000000fe0054

(II) intel(0):  4d444953504c41590a202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):  004c544431343145434a560a20200094

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LCD", prod id 21248

das Problem ist dann verstehe ich warum ich das Problem habe. 

Stellt sich nun nur die frage wie stelle ich das wieder ab, da es ja schon ein mal geklappt hat.

kaenguru  :Wink: 

----------

## flash49

Genau diese Zeile ist das Problem. Der Monitor behauptet er hätte eine Auflösung von 1024x768, und X glaubt ihm das auch.   :Twisted Evil: 

Jetzt wäre es gut zu wissen, ob er die anderen Modi wegwirft:

```

$  xrandr -q 

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1920 x 1440

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)

 LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 304mm x 228mm

   1024x768       60.0*+   50.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        60.0     59.9  

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right)

```

Mehr infohttp://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

Wenn er die anderen Modi wegwirft, dann versuch mal die 1280er mit xrandr hinzuzufügen und/oder in der Screen section einzutragen.

```

Section "Screen" 

...

  Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, kann man noch die Abfrage der Monitordaten deaktivieren. (Was ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe):

```

Section "Device"

 Option "DDC" "false" 

 ...

```

Eine ganz andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich mal beim Hersteller nachzusehen, ob die ein korrigiertes BIOS haben. Viel Hoffnung habe ich aber dabei nicht, denn meistens fixen die das ziemlich unsauber im Windows Treiber...

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49,

xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)

LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768       62.6 +   85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0* 

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  

   720x400        85.0  

   640x400        85.1  

   640x350        85.1  

TMDS-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right)

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right)

Was ich aber nicht hin bekomme ist die neue Auflösung mit xrandr zu setzen.

xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x1024 --pos 0x0

Bringt nur diese Meldung:

xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024

Das Abschalten von DCC bringt keine Änderung  :Sad: 

kaenguru   :Question: 

----------

## flash49

 *kaenguru wrote:*   

> Hallo flash49,
> 
> xrandr -q
> 
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024
> ...

 

Mhh, maximum 1024x1024, dass sieht nicht gut aus.

Bringt es was, wenn du in der "Screen" section ein "Virtual     1280 1024" (oder größer) hinzufügst? (wie von chilla vorgeschlagen)

Wenn er dann trotzdem nicht 1280x1024 anzeigt hat xrandr wenigsten ein anderes maximum?

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo falsh49,

wenn ich Virtual 1280 1024 in die xorg.conf eintrage zeigt das xrandr auch an. Allerdings beantwortet das meine Frage wie man mit xrand eine Auflösung setzt nicht?  :Sad: 

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Ich hatte gehofft, dass der Modus zwar da ist, er aber nur ausgeblendet wird. Deshalb wollte ich zuerst mal wissen, ob dass vielleicht schon reicht.

Da es aber nicht funktioniert, müssen wird den 1280x1024er Modus per Hand hinzufügen. So sehen die Modi bei mir aus:

```
  1280x1024 (0x53)  135.0MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1296 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock   80.0KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock   75.0Hz

  1280x1024 (0x54)  108.0MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1328 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock   64.0KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock   60.0Hz

```

Hinzufügen (hier der zweite Modus) sollte dann so funktionieren:

```
$ xrandr --newmode test 108.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 

 $ xrandr --addmode DVI-0 test

```

xrandr -q ergibt dann:

 *Quote:*   

> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 1920 x 1200
> 
> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
> 
> DVI-0 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm
> ...

 

```
xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode test
```

sollte dann den modus setzen.

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49,

los irgendwie klapt das net.

Ich will keinen Externen Monitor betreiben sondern den eingebauten TFT am Laptop umstellen.

Wenn ich die befehle so wie du sagst absetzen denn macht er unter dem Eintrag TV folgendes:

# xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1024

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)

LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768       62.6 +   85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0* 

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  

   720x400        85.0  

   640x400        85.1  

   640x350        85.1  

TMDS-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right)

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right)

  test (0x79)  108.0MHz

        h: width  1280 start 1296 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock   64.0KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock   60.0Hz

gemacht habe ich:

# xrandr --newmode test 108.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 

# xrandr --addmode LVDS test

Wenn ich das nun mit xrandr --output LVDS --mode test

einschalten will bekomme ich nur xrandr: cannot find mode test.

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

 *kaenguru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gemacht habe ich:
> 
> # xrandr --newmode test 108.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 
> ...

 

Die Befehle sind richtig.

Die Ausgabe ist nicht so schön formatiert. Modi die nirgends verwendet werden hängt xrandr am Ende an, deshalb sieht es so aus, als ob "test" zum TV gehört.

Gab es beim "xrandr --addmode LVDS test" keine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo falsh49,

da bekomme ich folgendes:

# xrandr --addmode LVDS test

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  156 (RANDR)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  18 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  17

  Current serial number in output stream:  18

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Ich wollte gerade nachsehen, ob das ein Bug ist und habe dabei folgendes gefunden (TV blockiert höhere Auflösungen als 1024x768):

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17683 und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Ignore TV Output Quirk löst das dein Problem?

Edit: Leerzeichen in 2.Link

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49,

klingt interessant und könnte auch mein Problem sein, allerdings bringen die in den Links vorgeschlagenen Lösungen nichts bei mir.

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Und wenn du alles kombinierst? Also TV abschalten, virtual erhöhen und dann den Modus (xrandr --addmode) hinzufügen?

----------

## kaenguru

hallo flash49,

ich kann nach wie vor mit xrand keine Auflösung setzen und das abschalten des TV in der xorg.conf da bin ich mir auch net sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Gemacht habe ich folgendes:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "TV" 

        Option "Ignore" "True" 

EndSection

und unter "Device"

Option      "monitor-TV" "TV"

Option      "ForceEnablePipeA" "true"

eingefügt. Nun habe ich zweimal die Sektion Monitor, da man in einer das Keyword "Identifier" immer nur einmal verwenden kann. Das macht micht stutzig das das so gemacht werden muss.

Das Setzen der Auflösung mit xrandr bringt immer noch den selben Fehler wie oben beschrieben.

kaenguru  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## flash49

 *kaenguru wrote:*   

> hallo flash49,
> 
> ich kann nach wie vor mit xrand keine Auflösung setzen und das abschalten des TV in der xorg.conf da bin ich mir auch net sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Gemacht habe ich folgendes:
> ...

 

Das ist richtig.

 *kaenguru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und unter "Device"
> 
> Option      "monitor-TV" "TV"
> ...

 

Identifier setzt den Namen des Monitors, du kannst den auch "Fred" nennen.   Für jeden angeschlossenen Monitor brauchst du auch eine eigene Monitor Sektion, oder er erstellt intern automatisch eine. (Was in 99% der Fälle funktioniert, nur bei dir halt nicht   :Wink:  )

 *kaenguru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Setzen der Auflösung mit xrandr bringt immer noch den selben Fehler wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> 

 

Ist der TV-Out noch in der "xrandr -q" Ausgabe dabei?

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49,

TV ist weg wenn ich xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1024

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)

LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768       60.1*+   85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  

   720x400        85.0  

   640x400        85.1  

   640x350        85.1  

TMDS-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right)

mache, nur die Auflösung läst sich noch immer net einstellen :--(

kaenguru

----------

## flash49

Das sieht alles richtig aus. Ich habe jetzt auch keine Idee mehr. Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit dem nächsten xserver wieder... Aber der lässt auf sich Warten.   :Sad: 

----------

## kaenguru

Hallo flash49,

eines möchte ich aber auf jedenfall noch sagen  :Smile: 

Vielen Vielen Dank fürs Helfen  :Smile: 

kaenguru

----------

